# cold-blooded, rainham



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I took a trip to cold blooded yesterday, and then swung by the reptile zoo they have just down the road. I have to say, I wasnt disappointed at all!
as soon as i walked in, I was gobsmacked by the 2 alligator snappers in the tank, they were enormous! Giant Aldabra tortoises, a huge anaconda, a huge retic, which was unfortunately blue, but still something to look at! Loads of monitors of varying sizes, from little kimberly rock monitors to a whopping great croc monitor. Plus a whole array of other reptiles.

Best of all, there was a pair of crocodiles, and a pair of alligators, in a huge enclosure at the end!

I was in my element lol, even mrs inky liked it!

I surprised myself by not coming away with any new animals, but i did treat myself to a load of branches and corkbark, as a little birthday present to myself  !
well worth the trip down there, Id recommend it to anyone


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah dude the Reptile Reserve is awesome : victory:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Would you say it would be worth the drive all the way from Scotland as i may be getting my green anaconda from there, i have the option of my friend picking him up with their snakes or i could drive down myself?

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Amanda Wight said:


> Would you say it would be worth the drive all the way from Scotland as i may be getting my green anaconda from there, i have the option of my friend picking him up with their snakes or i could drive down myself?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks


I would say yes but if you do drive down do it on a Saturday as the Reptile Reserve will be open : victory:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah, its certainly worth a butchers, especially if youre buying something from there as well, but like zimey said, the reptile reserve, where all the mental stuff is, is only open sat and sun


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Zimey said:


> I would say yes but if you do drive down do it on a Saturday as the Reptile Reserve will be open : victory:





inkyjoe said:


> yeah, its certainly worth a butchers, especially if youre buying something from there as well, but like zimey said, the reptile reserve, where all the mental stuff is, is only open sat and sun


Thanks guys, i will probably go and pick up my wee boy myself and pop into a few other shops on the way down, like the reptile rooms, the living rainforest and cotswald reptile centre 

Thanks again :2thumb:


----------

